
Preventing Software Bugs from Ever Occuring - samhatoum
https://medium.com/quality-functions/preventing-software-bugs-13f1cb2c7103#.rgs55x5qa
======
sickbeard
This article is just marketing fluff for behavior driven development sold by
this company. Warning: contains closeups of bugs if you're not in that sort of
thing.

~~~
samhatoum
Hey, this is the author.

The article is not at all marketing our services. It contains a ton of links
that are intended to help you adopt BDD and TDD practices.

Tweets like this one back my response up:
[https://twitter.com/Cunninghambler/status/719608629729607681](https://twitter.com/Cunninghambler/status/719608629729607681)

I spent a LOT of time researching the data and making sure there are good
links for learning.

Sam

